# BCA Alp55 Backpack



## B-man (Jan 20, 2004)

Hello,
Has anyone used this backpack? Any pros / cons? 

Thanks,
B~


----------



## pedxing (Jan 21, 2004)

Is that one of the backpacks made by ALPS mountaineering?  From people I've known, the ALPS packs are generally pretty good values - but not great packs.

There are people (especially on the net) who work hard to hype the bags.

Sorry I haven't heard of this specific bag.


----------



## B-man (Jan 21, 2004)

It's made by BC Access. Do you know anything about their products?


----------



## pedxing (Jan 22, 2004)

Sorry I jumped to the wrong conclusion.  Hopefully someone else will be more helpful.

I'm assuming these backpacks are pretty new.  I heard good things about BC Access's avalanche beacons - when I was thinking about getting a beacon - and noted that people seemed to like their insulated hydration systems. 

You got me curious enough to check their website (http://www.bcaccess.com/).  It looks like the packs are consistent with their other gear - developed for fairly rugged winter conditions.  I'd assume that the hydration bladder for the pack is insulated (as is the case with their hydration packs).  The packs clearly has features you might love for winter back country, but which would add unwanted  and the pack would weight and expense for a three season bag.

I am curious - so I will probably ask someone when I have the chance.  If I learn anything interesting I will report back.  Until then, perhaps someone who really knows this stuff will post.


----------

